# 1968 Hiawatha



## Sid Burgess (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi everyone.  First off, I am definitely a rookie at this stuff so I apologize in advance for asking silly questions or just plain using the wrong lingo.

I bought a bike today after spending quite a while watching the local craigslist listings.  It was one of those bikes I could tell wasn't really old, but the lines, the colors, the tanklight -- it just suited me. I'm not really looking for a project or to restore this bike.  I kind of like it just like it is.  

I'd like to post the pictures here just to show you what I got.  I do have a couple questions though as well.

1) I've found Murray catalogs that show this bike, but I can't find Gambles Hardware ads/catalogs.  Anyone know where I could find one?

2) What was on the front fender?  I have seen some of the Hiawatha fender ornaments but it doesn't look like that is what it was.  Or was it?


----------



## jd56 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Welcome to the Cabe Sid*

Congrats on the great looking tanklight.

These Murrays had many different accessories and not knowing them all, I would say the Plane ornament is original. Gambles catalogs are not readily available that I know of. Then again I haven't had to do a lot of research for the Hiawatha's or vendor supplied bikes by Gambles.

As it sits, it looks to be a rideable bike. Hope the tanklight works. 
There will be some finger pointing coming your way when cruising the neighborhood.

Thanks for sharing your beginning of your collection.
Beware, the additction will take over. Got to love it, I do!

JD


----------



## Sid Burgess (Sep 2, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Congrats on the great looking tanklight.
> 
> These Murrays had many different accessories and not knowing them all, I would say the Plane ornament is original. Gambles catalogs are not readily available that I know of. Then again I haven't had to do a lot of research for the Hiawatha's or vendor supplied bikes by Gambles.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the prompt reply JD!  You are right, this feel very addicting already.  I have seen only a couple bikes in person before with tank lights or with the split lights and I secretly gave them a piece of my heart.  When I saw this one for sale, I knew we were to be together. 

It is a rideable bike but I need to get the light working.  

Thanks for the suggestion of the Plane ornament.  I took a look at it and I could see that being what it was.  Do you know where there is an example of one of these online somewhere?


----------



## jd56 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Fender ornament*

Sid the fender ornaments do pop up every once in a while and usually the seller wants big bucks.
The Murray had a few different shapes but the most common is the "airfoil", which can be seen in the Murray catalogs. But, what you have there appears to be a rocket version and I'm not familar with it.
I have been drawn to the various tanklight configurations and the assorted fender ornaments.

Not that this helps you but, Im thinking of selling this ladies Columbia that has a cool Jet ornament.
The great thing about these ornaments is that they are interchangable among the vaious style/manufactured bikes of this 60's "Space Race" era.

$100 + shipping


----------



## Sid Burgess (Sep 2, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Sid the fender ornaments do pop up every once in a while and usually the seller wants big bucks.
> The Murray had a few different shapes but the most common is the "airfoil", which can be seen in the Murray catalogs. But, what you have there appears to be a rocket version and I'm not familar with it.
> I have been drawn to the various tanklight configurations and the assorted fender ornaments.
> 
> ...





Thanks, but I think I just found what it was: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BICYCLE-FENDER-ORNAMENT-MURRAY-SEARS-SPACELINER-NOS-/120947327266

This matches the lines exactly.  I even love the fact it had a red lens on the front like that.  I'm not in the market for one of these.


----------



## krateman (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice Hiawatha. I can't wait to start my collection. When was the last Hiawatha made and what year was the end of the tanklight bike era? Is 1958 about the beginning of the tanklight bike era? The late '50's was also a page turned for cars as well. It seems like the early '60's was the end of an age. This old world has become much more complicated since then.


----------

